# Turned Glass...NOT EVEN!!!



## wayneryan65 (Feb 25, 2014)

This was an experiment of sorts that my wife had me try. Looks like cracked glass but it's not


----------



## edstreet (Feb 26, 2014)

you casting ice cubes again?


----------



## plantman (Feb 26, 2014)

wayneryan65 said:


> This was an experiment of sorts that my wife had me try. Looks like cracked glass but it's not



"an experiment of sorts", is a little nondiscriptive !! If it's not a trade secret, could you broaden our horizons a little on what you did? Looks realy interesting.   Jim  S


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 26, 2014)

Meth crystals from Breaking Bad? haha


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 26, 2014)

Frozen slurpie!


----------



## Marnat3 (Feb 27, 2014)

buttonsHT said:


> Meth crystals from Breaking Bad? haha




Heizenburg Blue:biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 27, 2014)

cast bubble wrap!


----------



## jyreene (Feb 27, 2014)

Can it hold threads?


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 27, 2014)

*What I did*

This was actually small saphire looking acrylic diamonds that my wife picked up at a craft store. I first cast them in Alumilite but I should have known that Alumilite will not bond to certain things including itself. So I cast some more in PR with a little white pearl (just a little) and put it under pressure at 80psi. When I cut it I noticed that the heat affected the acrylic as if it was plexi glass. The first piece I drilled I had to drill with water to cool down the blanks. It turned really well with a sharp skew and I didnt sand it at all. I just micro meshed it and finished it of with novus 2. The look of this thing in person resembles crushed glass. I havnt made a pen out of it but thats coming next. Thanks everyone


----------

